# Server mit zweitem Server spiegeln



## Timo Rickert (3. November 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe folgendes vor:

 1)Ich möchte einen Server (Suse Linux 9.2 mit Samba) über das Netzwerk mit einem anderen Server Nachts abgleichen. Ich möchte aber nur die Daten übertragen die sich verändert haben, da ich es ziemlich unnütz finde gundsätzlich alle Daten zu übertragen. Wie kann ich das realisieren ?

 2) Weiter möchte ich das der zweite Rechner bei Ausfall des ersten dessen Aufgaben übernimmt(Samba Freigaben, usw.), aber so das die Einstellungen an den Anwender-PCs nicht verändert werden müssen.(z.B. IP des Servers) Hat einer eine Idee ?

 Gruß Timo


----------



## imweasel (3. November 2005)

Hi,

für 1) kannst du dir z.B. mal rsync genauer ansehen, da kannst du angeben was und wie übertragen werden soll.

zu 2) kann ich dir nur heartbeat empfehlen.


----------



## Timo Rickert (3. November 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

 Ich werde mir die beiden Progs mal ansehen !

 Gruß Timo


----------

